# John Deere Green Hair Jigs



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

What material are you using to match the fur with a John Deere Green Jig Head? The Green's I have are too light. Where are you getting it from?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

People use either Craft Hair/Fur or Bucktail on the big walleye jigs. You can get green Darice craft hair from a lot of craft stores. Just make sure it has long enough hair fibers. Support a local small biz craft store if you can! Lots of people prefer Punisher craft hair, but you can get it at other fly tying retailers also and pay 3 times the cost that it is at a craft shop. Bucktail from just about any fly material retailer, i get mine mainly from Netcraft. Spirit River may have some fancy UV colors if i remember right. Just depends on how picky you are about the color i guess.......... just remember they are fish, not John Deere quality control.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

I used some buck tail from Jann's that I thought matched up pretty good. The darker green. The lighter green and the yellow I got from little girls leg Warmers at the Halloween store. Same with the blue purple and pink all came from same leg warmer. We will see how they do in April


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Those look good, nice clean necks.

Good find with the leg warmers. I have my eye on some big hairy spiders at dollar general that have nice long fiber black craft hair. Too expensive now...... but they will go on sale after Halloween! Keep your eye out for Halloween wigs and hair extensions too. All their 'costume' stuff usually gets marked way down. You can get decent flash type material from satin gift bags around Christmas as well.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks first time tying hair jigs. Those and a few more green ones. That is my go to color. Do you have a preference on thread? I bought some fly tying thread for the green ones. Others are made with basic household thread. Not sure what is better or if it matters. I did notice red is the go to color for thread on t he ones I have purchased in the past.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I found dark green at craft2000


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I started out using basic sewing thread and it is a world of difference working with better thread. The basic stuff will work fine if you can get used to it, but some of the actual tying thread is not all that expensive and come in 'fishing' colors too. Hard to find chartreuse basic sewing thread! Get mine from Jann's, called jig tying thread. It is thin multi-strand thread that is pretty strong. Can put a lot of pressure on it before it breaks and it doesn't build up the neck fast. There are some threads that are stronger (kevlar and such) but i think those are over kill. Whatever works for you and stays on the hook after a few fish is a winner.



Walleyeguy46 said:


> .....Do you have a preference on thread?.........


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Those are sweet. Do you powder coat and then air brush?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Try www.feather-craft.com

Wes


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Feather craft has everything, but Jann's is a sponsor here and is located in O-H-I-O.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are looking for John Deere powder paint, I actually have it as we used to powder paint their parts.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Walleyeguy46 said:


> View attachment 196018
> I used some buck tail from Jann's that I thought matched up pretty good. The darker green. The lighter green and the yellow I got from little girls leg Warmers at the Halloween store. Same with the blue purple and pink all came from same leg warmer. We will see how they do in April


I make some for Turtle Creek like #6 and 13. I named them JD(John Deer)!! They are my faves for the early jig bite!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

AtticaFish said:


> I started out using basic sewing thread and it is a world of difference working with better thread. The basic stuff will work fine if you can get used to it, but some of the actual tying thread is not all that expensive and come in 'fishing' colors too. Hard to find chartreuse basic sewing thread! Get mine from Jann's, called jig tying thread. It is thin multi-strand thread that is pretty strong. Can put a lot of pressure on it before it breaks and it doesn't build up the neck fast. There are some threads that are stronger (kevlar and such) but i think those are over kill. Whatever works for you and stays on the hook after a few fish is a winner.


Add a coat of quality,q clear nail polish to your thread. Seals it forever, knots never come loose, adds a nice shine to compliment the paint. If using cheap enamels, it will reduce chipping on rocks also!


----------

